# The Pc Ultimate Doctor:Tune Up Utility 2007



## Dark Star (Jun 6, 2007)

*Review Tune Up Utilities 2007*​
Today as Technology is increasing the exigency to more power and more better softwares and games  seems to be escalating. These power softwares/games while executing spawns a heap of dump in the temporary folders of Operating System. These dump when accumulate in hefty amount then these dump retard the functioning of the Operating System, so its  mandatory to  wipe out the dump. Since due to so much sentient towards PC and its outcome and its practice but still there is a huge crowd who still consider cleaning PC as a Nightmare and some do not know the right way to do that . For those who are unaware of the facts, for those who are rudimentary user fearing to move even a single setting there is a new avatar known as Tune Up Utilities. Tune Up is one of the best commercial Pc management tool .The softwares highlight oodles of tools for sinewy vacuuming of the fecal matter of computer..

 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/759_qankt/TU2007_EN_BOX_2103x3016.jpg                     


*Introduction * ​ 
The much acclaimed cleaning tool of Windows has again released the new version of the front runner Tune Up 06. Tune Up new version supports Microsoft neoteric Operating System i.e. Windows Vista. Possessing a plethora of tools Tune Up creator leave no stone unturned to prove their superiority. Tune Up Utilities 2007 can make your Windows operating system faster, more comfortable and more secure with just a few mouse clicks. And all configuration changes are completely safe, because all changes are monitored by Tune Up Rescue Center and can be undone at any time. All the tools are categorized into 5 well placed menus. The software is created in such a way that even a person experiencing Windows first time can tackle the  software easily  . This is what make the software a best buy even for a noob or for an expert.


*The Interface* ​
The Interface is well paced and subdivided and titled . The Tune Up 07 Interface is very intuitive. The default skin of the software is very serene and provide an ease to the eye.  The software has 5 categories :-

Customize & Analysis.
Clean & Repair.
Optimize & Improve.
Administer & Control.
File Recovery & Destruction
All the categories are packed with best tools that comes handy for day to day applications and usage. Tools are analogous with respect to their category. 

 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/756_sbq4h/Main.jpg                     




*The Category & Tools*​


_*1.Customize and Analyze :*_ As the name suggest this category entail tool which helps in the customization/analyze  of the PC for better operation of the applications. The category consist of the most valuable tool for enhancing the overall quality comprising from speed to looks. This category have 4 tools under it namely

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/756_sbq4h/Main.jpg​
_*Tune Up System Control :- *_The system control manages the performance/looks of the computer it lets you choose the option that you need speedy response or eye candy display . It is a kind of control center that allows you to quickly and easily adapt your Windows operating environment to your individual needs. Regardless of whether you want to change the visual effects, the desktop, the way users log in, the security of your system or memory management, Tune Up System Control lets you configure and optimize any setting, down to the smallest detail. The program even protects your privacy if desired by deactivating Internet functions that automatically contact Microsoft or that collect information on your surfing habits without asking permission.
 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/801_0slde/System%20Controls.jpg​
_*Tune Up System Manager :- *_As the name suggest this tools let you choose which program you wanna run at System startup or you can say its a replica of msconfig that we used to execute via run. But the best part is that you can even delete the entry you wanna remove as compared to msconfig which needs a registry hack to refresh the un-installed programs or faulty entries.
 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/800_m2t5r/Startup%20manager.jpg​
_*Tune Up System Information: - *_System Information provider . This tools provide a brief info about the hardware installed in the system. This tool takes a deep look inside your computer and gathers an extensive range of facts and information that can be useful when you want to upgrade your system. The tool monitor information regarding Operating System, Display attached, Memory [Ram] installed, Processor, Modems and LAN, I/O devices and the Hard Drives installed. Apart from these there is a performance monitor that monitor that provides data like Windows Task Manager. Though implementation of few features like V/Core .Oc Speed FSB monitor and all would have been pretty good ..

_*Tune Up Styler :- *_The best part of the software that I like. Do you ever think how to change the boot skin apart from using Boot Skin from Stardock? No so this where your Destiny stops . The Styler provide you excellent option to dress  up the windows from Top to Bottom. It provides option to change the boot screen, the Welcome screen, Visual Style, Wallpaper, Icons, and several other options. IT also sports an option to repair the icons that are accidentally deleted or misplaced. The best part of Styler is the it helps you to create your own boot skin.
*2.Clean  & Repair :-* This category furnish Tune up with 4 cleaning and repairing tools which repair and fix glitch in Hard Drive and in Registry. Problem in Drives can lead to rigorous mutilation. Thats why A drive advisor on the side keeps you safe and secure. Here are the tools preview:-

 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/755_okbd1/Clean%20up.jpg​

_*Tune Up Disk Cleaner: *_Tune Up Disk Cleaner removes unneeded files from your hard drive and frees up disk space. All drives are scanned for unneeded files, which are then displayed according to category. f you wish, you can individually specify which files should be deleted. If you are not sure whether you should really delete the files found by the module, you can also back them up with Tune Up Rescue Center before deleting them.All files backed up in this manner are saved in compressed form and can be restored at any time.

*Tune UP Disk Doctor: - *When working with your computer, many files are constantly being read and written – regardless of whether you are editing a text document, looking at pictures or simply starting an application. Modern operating systems place all files in special file systems to allow quick access to all necessary information at any time. TuneUp Disk Doctor performs a thorough analysis of your disk drives and their file systems. If errors are found during analysis, they can be automatically repaired to prevent data loss.
​

_*Tune Up Disk Space Explorer:-*_The capacity of modern data storage devices such as hard drives and memory cards has increased tremendously over the last several years. Astonishingly, we users somehow always manage to fill even the newer, larger drives to their maximum capacity - in the past, no one would have dreamed of gathering 20 GB of files. Now, even drives with capacities of 250 GB or more are quickly filled to the brim. It helps you to quickly find all of the files and folders that are taking up your valuable disk space. These files can then easily be transferred to other drives, archived to CD/DVD or simply deleted to gain free disk space. The tools  provide a beautiful pie-chart explaining the whole space consumed. Also it sports a new feature which divulge which software or application has been used maximum.

_*Tune Up Registry Cleaner:-*_ Tune Up Registry Cleaner to quickly and thoroughly remove the unneeded data left over when you install and remove programs and when you work with your computer every day. Cleaning up your registry database frees your system of unneeded ballast so that it can work better and more quickly. After it analyzes your system for problems, you can individually view each of the problems found and call up a detailed description. If you wish, you can also have all problems corrected automatically.
_*3.Optimize & Improve:-*_Optimize and Improve category speed up your system. Many of the default Windows settings actually slow the system down. Experienced users know this and know where they have to tinker to speed things up. With this tool a few mouse clicks suffice to optimize your system for maximum performance - and you don't have to become a Windows guru. This category customize of 3 tools which helps in optimizing the system.

                         [URL="*www.imgx.org/files/download/757_9apei/Optimize.jpg"]
 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/757_9apei/Optimize.jpg​

_*Tune UP Memory Optimize:- *_TuneUp MemOptimizer monitors your system in the background and frees up memory whenever needed to increase the performance of your computer. The use of Tune Up MemOptimizer is beneficial on any system with up to 512 MB RAM. If the available physical memory gets too low, TuneUp MemOptimizer causes the system to swap old data to the paging file to free up memory for your applications. SmartOptimize makes sure that this automatic optimization in the background does not interfere with your work by only optimizing your system when your processor usage is low.
 


_*Tune Up Registry De-fragment:-*_ Every new program and every new hardware component enters itself in the registry, creating keys and values. Over time, the central Windows database gets larger and larger. The larger the registry becomes, the longer the system needs to find specific information, and this makes Windows slower. TuneUp Registry De-fragment can consolidate your registry and make it considerably smaller - a trick that can make your system faster again. To do this, the tool analyzes the old registry and then creates an entirely new version that only contains the correct entries in the proper order. The old registry is then deleted and is replaced with the new one after a restart.




_*Tune Up System Optimizer:- *_ TuneUp System Optimizer helps you to find and correct misconfigured settings and settings that are slowing your system down. As soon as you start TuneUp System Optimizer, the module displays a welcome screen that tells you that you have come to the right place if you want to perform system maintenance. You can now select a task and have it completed with a click of your mouse.


_*4. Administer & Control:- *_This category comprises of high end tools which is used to control the main parts of the computer. The category comprises of 3 tools as follows:-


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/754_u2hng/Administer.jpg​

_*Tune Up Process Manager :- *_TuneUp Process Manager, you have control over the applications that are running on your system at all times and can monitor your system activity. You can find out how much memory is being used by any program, view details on running processes and terminate unwanted processes with a single mouse click. The module also offers live graphs for processor and memory usage and provides valuable information on what your computer is doing at any given time.

_*Tune Up Registry Editor:-  *_The Windows registry is nothing more than a large central database. Every hardware component and program that is installed makes entries in this database. With time, the registry gets increasingly larger and more chaotic. True experts who are looking for a suitable tool to delve deep into the Windows system and to adapt their configuration manually should use TuneUp Registry Editor. It is considerably faster and more comfortable to use than the standard editor from Microsoft, and also offers the protection of TuneUp Rescue Center - which means that you can undo your changes at any time.

*Tune Up Uninstall Manager :-* Every program that you install under Windows enters an uninstall entry in the system registry. This entry makes sure that the program is removed completely from your computer when you don't need it anymore. TuneUp Utilities 2007 lets you clean up your computer and remove unwanted programs from your hard drive. All you have to do is open TuneUp Uninstall Manager.
 


_* 5.File Recovery & Destruction :-*_ Today there are lots of software which helps you to recover your accidentally deleted file. But is it really wise to spend in those software if you can get one bundled with  a Tool house i.e Tune Utility .Lets look at the tool.

 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/758_c8eil/Recovery.jpg​

_*Tune Up Shredder :- *_TuneUp Shredder makes sure that no data thief can get his hands on your sensitive data. The tool deletes files permanently, with no chance of recovery. And if you wish, you can even use a deletion method that was developed by the United States Department of Defense, which overwrites files with certain number patterns multiple times before deleting them, so that their contents are securely destroyed.
 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/805_rm3zu/Capture-1.jpg​
_*Tune Up Undelete :- *_ It has happened to everyone. You delete a file accidentally, and you can't find it in the Recycle Bin. And you don't have a backup, or the one you have is months old. This means that it's time for some serious tools.With TuneUp Undelete, it is usually possible to recover deleted files and save your valuable work.
_*Rescue Center:-*_After all the tools used or by mistake you did a fault in the system the no need to panic because Tune Up provides Rescue Center which makes a backup of even a single work/ step taken by using the software so use it without any anxiety.  Have fun using the software .

 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/804_s6aik/Rescue.jpg​
[BREAK=Performance]
_*Performance  *_​


Tune Up utility is the lightest tool that one can find which is used to bump up the performance of the Pc by cleaning unused files. The test rig I used is my old HCL Beanstalk Pc.
Here are the specs:-

Intel P4 2.8 North wood.
Gigabyte 845 GVM-RZ Mother Board.
256 MB Pc2 3200 Ram @ 2.5-2-2-6
80 Gb ATA Hdd .
Windows Xp MCE 2005.
The software never hanged while using it even I do multi taking  . So if you thinking its a memory hog then do not panic .. I used every tools of customization after installing Windows after a week. The earlier boot time was 41 seconds that is pretty slow by default its mainly due to heavy Media Center Interface I was suffering before but after cleaning and stopping all the services the boot up time get down to 35 and I think it can come down to 30 after a bit more efforts. 
_
_
_*Conclusion & Verdict*_​

What to say the software has already won lots of award world wide which says the story itself ... But my recommendation is “Must Have” Spend few money won't hurt one.”It takes little to acclaim your computing” So if you are looking for a customization software then this where your search ends. Tune Up Utilities 07 despot of customization world.

_*Pros:- *_

Easy Navigation.
Power packed bundle .
Lots of useful tools.
Gr8 system booster.
Ingeniously priced.
Vista support.
_*Cons:- *_

Not available for other platform other than windows.
A few more tools would have made it perfect.
*Ratings:- *

*Appearance . 4.5/5
Tools :- 4/5
Performance- 5/5
Value for money – 4/5
Ease of Use – 4.5/5
Overall – 4.4/5

To download boot skin : Click Here
To Download welcome screen: Click Here
To download Visual Styles : Click Here
*
_Hope you all like it. Keep the replies and suggestions coming.  _

Regards
Dark Star​


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 6, 2007)

Note the review is also posted here so better do noit blame me of cop pasting 

*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=607
*www.techenclave.com/forums/pc-ultimate-doctor-tune-up-utility-92136.html#post603017


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2007)

already using it dude it's one of the coolest software for windows 
i love the software

although thanks for the review


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 7, 2007)

So less reply  Heh


----------



## crystal_pup (Jun 7, 2007)

I have tried the evaluation version of Tune up Utilities...It works fine...Gr8 release!!!

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya its the best Tuning software  I had ever used for XP


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 7, 2007)

I was using Tune up utilities 2006,Now I'll use updated version.It is very useful for windows user.I liked it


----------

